# Pre-spawn carp on the fly



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

At my local creek I was surprised to find a hole that is normally empty loaded with carp. There was probably 40 carp in all different sizes, I even noticed a mirror carp. I figured that these fish were preparing to spawn, as they were restlessly milling around the pool. At this point I did not expect them to eat, but I found that the ones in the slower water would chase a fly with surprising aggression. I hooked up with one on a size 10 olive woolly bugger. I was targeting the smaller carp because my 6 wt is currently broken so I had to use my 3 wt. It was a long battle but with a little patience the 3 wt managed


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a great fish on the 3 wt! Must have had your rod bent over double! They are fun to sight fish to.
My best carp fly when they are active like that is a small sz. 14 grizzly bugger.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

fishfray said:


> At my local creek I was surprised to find a hole that is normally empty loaded with carp. There was probably 40 carp in all different sizes, I even noticed a mirror carp. I figured that these fish were preparing to spawn, as they were restlessly milling around the pool. At this point I did not expect them to eat, but I found that the ones in the slower water would chase a fly with surprising aggression. I hooked up with one on a size 10 olive woolly bugger. I was targeting the smaller carp because my 6 wt is currently broken so I had to use my 3 wt. It was a long battle but with a little patience the 3 wt



I fished the Scioto below Griggs Wed and Thursday of last week. Carp aka poor mans Tarpon were all over the place. I don't fish for them but they were everywhere. And man was is hot. July hot.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Being able to land this carp definitely gave me a lot more confidence in my 3wt. Now if only there were trout around here to use it on. The carp should be good fun once I get my 6wt back


----------

